# Авиация > Матчасть >  ЯК-28

## KSD

Не подскажет ли кто где ещё остались целые самолёты ЯК-28 любой модификации? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Иван Кудишин

Подозреваю, что в Латвии, в авиамузее под Ригой. Фотоотчет был в М-Хобби в начале нулевых годов.

----------


## Intruder

На территории НАПО им В.П.Чкалова Новосибирск Як-28П

----------


## Nazar

А причем здесь толокучка? Вы его приобрести желаете? :Smile: 
Уехали в матчасть.

----------


## AC

> Не подскажет ли кто где ещё остались целые самолёты ЯК-28 любой модификации? Заранее благодарен.


Як-28 достаточно много осталось:
http://www.airliners.net/search/phot...nct_entry=true
http://www.aviamonuments.ru/search?a...ity=&x=27&y=13
http://www.aviamonuments.ru/search?a...ity=&x=31&y=29
http://www.aviamonuments.ru/search?a...ity=&x=26&y=23
http://www.aviamonuments.ru/search?a...ity=&x=19&y=16

----------


## BratPoRazumu

еще в Киеве, в музее авиации, есть

----------


## Волконовский Александр

И в Минске (на Боровой) недавно открылся музей авиации - там тоже есть.

----------


## rueveet

В Кирсановском АТУГА(колледже) стоят Як-28ПМ , Як-28И.

----------


## Евгений

як-28п в музее Задорожного прибыл вчера еще не собран

----------


## manul

А нет ли у кого-нибудь подробных фото или рисунков интерьера кабин Як-28И ? Да и на бомбовый отсек взглянуть любопытно ... 


С уважением к сообществу,  Александр.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А нет ли у кого-нибудь подробных фото или рисунков интерьера кабин Як-28И ? Да и на бомбовый отсек взглянуть любопытно ... 
> С уважением к сообществу,  Александр.


Бомбового отсека в чистом виде нет, но есть фото отсека на ЯК-28У, где ставился доп. бак. По сути это и есть бомб. отсек, только вместо бомбы там бочка.

----------


## aviatehnik

В Кирсановском АТУГА ( ныне КАТК ГА) к сожалению остался один самолет модификации П. Бомбардировщики все уничтожены, а жаль.

----------


## aviatehnik

> В Кирсановском АТУГА ( ныне КАТК ГА) к сожалению остался один самолет модификации П. Бомбардировщики все уничтожены, а жаль.


Фото с сайта katuga.ru 2010 г.

----------


## Fencer

На въезде в РТБ (в/ч 77944, поселок Хурба) стоит памятник Як-28ПМ б/н 38 красный.Ранее этот Як-28ПМ был на хранении на базе хранения авиатехники авиации ПВО на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба).Заводской номер нет возможности посмотреть,так как эта часть относится к 12 ГУ МО РФ (осведомленные люди знают что это за управление).Снято 21.02.2007 года.Модификацию определили по пилонам на http://www.aviamonuments.ru.Но если кто более точно определит модификацию - пишите.

----------


## Fencer

Постом ниже я выкладывал Як-28ПМ б/н 38 красный.Если получится,хочу теперь посмотреть какой у него заводской номер.Кто может подсказать где посмотреть заводской номер?Было бы глупо упустить такую возможность.Если проиллюстрируете,то буду очень рад.Я думаю,что шильдик с заводским номером должен находиться в нише передней опоры шасси.Тем более,что он установлен так,что можно заглянуть в переднюю опору шасси.

----------


## FLOGGER

Совершенно верно, там и находится завдской номер. Тольк на тех ЯКах, что я снимал, там был даже не шильдик, а краской написанный номер, что гораздо удобнее для фисирования оного. Посмотрю у себя фото номера, если найду-выложу. Но искать долго. У меня их несколько сот.

----------


## Fencer

А вы не могли бы выложить фото Яков?Яки очень большая редкость.Сколько я лазил на баэе хранения авиатехники авиации ПВО среди Як-28П и Як-28У (он был в единственном экземпляре).А где наносился краской заводской номер?Вроде бы заводской номер должен быть четырехзначным?Этот Як-28ПМ очень в хорошем состояниии.Скорее всего бортовой номер родной.Сейчас можно на пальцах пересчитать Як-28 ,которые в качестве памятников стоят.Как известно Як-28 не были приняты на вооружение официально,но служили долгое время,охраняя СССР.

----------


## Fencer

На счет места нахождения заводского номера хочу узнать,так как пока эта часть жива,то этот памятник будет жить,но в результате очередных реформ если часть прекратит свое существование и тогда памятник исчезнет.А Як-28 очень большой раритет.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Fencer, когда я написал "несколько сот", я имел в виду несколько сотен фотографий, а не самолетов. Вот фото ниши передней ноги самолета ЯК-28Р №34. Номер хорошо виден.

----------


## lindr

Спасибо, у меня в базе не было этого Як-28Р, нельзя ли сообщить детали?

6960407	Р	№39			1966	СССР	34

----------


## Карес Вандор

> Интересно, никогда не слышал об этом.




Вот посмотрите - на обычном 28ПП не видно следы пушки. Но тут есть... А сзади под фюзеляжем нет тех вспомогательных возухозаборников системы РЭБ, и нет антенн на гондолах движков! (есть ещё фото)

----------


## FLOGGER

*Карес Вандор* , да я верю вам. Я просто сказал, что я о таком не слышал. А это действительно интересно. А есть фото, где самолет целиком видно? Хотел бы увидеть. Если не хотите сюда, можно было бы в личку.

----------


## Карес Вандор

> *Карес Вандор* , да я верю вам. Я просто сказал, что я о таком не слышал. А это действительно интересно. А есть фото, где самолет целиком видно? Хотел бы увидеть. Если не хотите сюда, можно было бы в личку.


Посмотрите и фонарь кабины летчика - на ПП фонарь из двых частей как и на Як-28Р. А на выще выложенным мной фото - обычное остекление Як-28И! В некоторых источниках пишут что первые ПП переделали из И. Оттуда думаю, на фото - один из таких ранных ПП переделанных из И. Фото могу в личку. 
727 гв.бап ВВС ЮГВ получил свои И и ПП в 1976 г после переучивания с Ил-28. Як-28ПП, при переучивании перегнали в Буялык и Коломыа. Если узнаем номера Як-28ПП этих полков, тогда можно будет и узнать заводские номера этих ранных ПП.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, там и еще есть отличия: например, наличие "Инициативы", в то время, как на ПП вместо "Инициативы" установлен был ДИСС-3А и, соответственно, не было этого обтекателя. Известно, что ПЕРВЫЕ ПП изготавливались из 28И, но я думал, что от "И" брали только фюзеляж, а все остальное как на серийных ПП. Т. е., я полагал, что все ПП были ОДИНАКОВЫ, оказывается, нет, я ошибался. Я думаю, что ПП, переделанные из И имели некое сокращенное оборудование, но это уже детали. Интересно, конечно, имея фото "настоящего" ПП сравнить его чисто внешне с ПП, переделанном из И.

----------


## Карес Вандор

> Т. е., я полагал, что все ПП были ОДИНАКОВЫ, оказывается, нет, я ошибался. Я думаю, что ПП, переделанные из И имели некое сокращенное оборудование, но это уже детали. Интересно, конечно, имея фото "настоящего" ПП сравнить его чисто внешне с ПП, переделанном из И.


На другом фото чисто видно, что у этого "ПП переделанного из И" оставили бомбовый отсек, а чистом ПП есть спецплатформа.

----------


## PPV

ЯК-28У N 8931907 катастрофа 27.05.1968 на Иркутском авиазаводе.
Погиб штурман-испытатель А.М. Ярошевич, командир экипажа м-р Л.А. Елисеев остался жив...

----------


## Fencer

Як-28ПП – заводской номер 9970404, бортовой номер "01" красного цвета. Был построен в 1969 году на Иркутском авиазаводе. В Беларуси Як-28ПП с августа 1989 года, когда в город Щучин, на новое место дислокации, из Польши прибыл 151-й отдельный полк радиоэлектронной борьбы. В составе 2-ой аэ имелось около 26 самолетов Як-28ПП. Полк был расформирован в 1992 году, а технику перегнали на 558-й авиаремонтный завод в Барановичи.
Поступил в музей с 558-го авиаремонтного завода. Передан Министерством обороны (Постановление Совета Министров РБ от 16 января 2001 г.) Белорусский авиадневник - Минская область. Часть 2.

----------


## Fencer

https://vaul.ru/bvvaul/uchebnye-polk...ut=edit&id=750

----------


## Fencer

https://vaul.ru/bvvaul/uchebnye-polk...ut=edit&id=748

----------


## Fencer

https://vaul.ru/bvvaul/uchebnye-polk...ut=edit&id=745

----------


## Fencer

https://vaul.ru/bvvaul/uchebnye-polk...ut=edit&id=749

----------


## Fencer

Фото https://vaul.ru/samoljotyvaul/jak28

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp....php?album=238

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp....php?album=239

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.sgvavia.ru/photo/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://143kopitnari.ucoz.ru/photo/

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот какой вопрос хочу задать, правда, безо всякой надежды на ответ. Где-то в середине 80-х, примерно, в 85-м году я был в командировке в славном городе Нарьян-Мар. И там базировались несколько ЯК-28-х. Как мне помнится, примерно, штук 5-6. Среди них точно были спарки, это я помню. Вот насчет боевых не помню, какие были. Летали они довольно редко, может, пару раз в неделю. Иногда, мне кажется, они ходили за звук. Во всяком случае, несколько раз бывало, что через несколько минут после взлета где-то в небе раздавался хлопок, который я считал переходом барьера. Самолетов, повторю, было мало, всего несколько штук, не эскадрилья. Но это так, по памяти, все-таки почти 40 лет прошло.
Так вот вопрос: не может ли кто ответить, что это было за подразделение, что оно там делало? Может, это были остатки какой-то расформировываемой части? Можно  было бы придумать, что это, типа, аэродром "подскока", но куда им там "подскакивать" - то? А рядом с Нарьян-Маром вообще стояли где-нибудь ЯК-28-е?
У местных летунов (гражданских) не спрашивал, помню они их называли "защитники" или "защитнички". "О, сегодня защитнички" летают" - когда у них были полеты.
Может, кто-то что-то и знает, скажет? Интересно...

----------


## Avia M

> Вот какой вопрос хочу задать, правда, безо всякой надежды на ответ. Где-то в середине 80-х, примерно, в 85-м году я был в командировке в славном городе Нарьян-Мар. И там базировались несколько ЯК-28-х.


Возможно...

В сентябре 1972 г. полк во главе с командиром гвардии полковником Алёхиным Ю.Г. перебазировался на остров Новая Земля, на самый северный аэродром нашей страны. Тогда он условно назывался "Амдерма-2", а военные между собой называли его просто "двойка". Вечная мерзлота, отсутствие растительности, сильнейшие ветра и полярная ночь - таковы были условия, в которых оказались авиаторы и их семьи. К их чести, перебазирование прошло организованно, и полк в назначенные сроки приступил к выполнению полётов и несению боевого дежурства. Для достижения поставленных задач постоянно использовался аэродром Нарьян-Мар, расположенный на материке. 

https://web.archive.org/web/20060314...history14.html




> Во всяком случае, несколько раз бывало, что через несколько минут после взлета где-то в небе раздавался хлопок, который я считал переходом барьера.


Через несколько минут? Полагаю, побольше времени проходит до "хлопка"...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, возможно это какая-то часть  461 ГвИАП-а там и стояла. Спасибо.
P.S. Я дембельнулся с НЗ в ноябре 71-го года, тогда там стояли МИГ-17-е. Так что я хорошо знаю, какие там погодные условия. Аэродром был в Рогачево, или, как у нас говорили, в Рогачах. В тундре, помню, валялся один МИГ-17. По нему, судя по всему, отрабатывали стрельбу по НЦ.

----------


## PPV

Только не 461-й, а 641-й гв.иап. До 1972 года он базировался на аэ Бесовец, а потом поменялся местами с 991 иап. 
При этом базовым у него был аэ Нарьян-Мар на материке, а в Рогачево работали вахтовым методом. На Як-28П они летали до 1988-го, пототм полк перевооружили на Су-27...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, Паша, спасибо, что поправил. Я уже позже заметил описку, но исправлять не стал. Вот насчет базового я не понял. Я помню, что самолетов там, в Нарьян-Маре было очень мало, что меня сильно удивило. Или это надо понимать так, что основная масса машин летала на НЗ, а в Нарьян-Маре только малая часть оставшихся от полка машин для поддержки летных навыков или как там у них это называлось? А 991 ИАП - это что, это где, это на чем? Или 991-й это тот, который на НЗ был до 72-го года на МИГ-17?

----------


## PPV

991 иап сформирован в 1955 г., в составе ВВС Северного флота, в том же году был переведён с аэ Североморск на аэ Рогачево на Новой земле,  а с 1957 года был переподчинен войскам ПВО. И базировался там вплоть до 1972 года, когда был переведён на материк, на аэ Бесовец. На вооружении полка к тому времени находились МиГ-17ПФ и УТИ МиГ-15. В 1974-75 гг полк перевооружили на Су-15ТМ. ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, Паша, как всегда спасибо за пояснение. 
В тундре точно не ПФ валялся, я к нему ходил. Был это простой или "Ф" уже, конечно, не помню. 
Бесовецкие ТМ-ки видел, когда был в командировке в Петрозаводске. Тогда впервые и увидел крыло с наплывом, помню. Не знал, что они именно стояли на НЗ, когда я там служил.
Спасибо,Паша, еще раз.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вопрос по зав. номерам ЯК-28-х. Номера у них четкие, 7-значные. По крайней мере те, что я знаю. И, казалось бы, там все просто, но для меня не очень. Первая цифра номера - это год выпуска. Вторая цифра всегда "9", это шифр завода. А что означает третья цифра, кто-нибудь знает? Далее идут 4 цифры, которые обычно означают серию и номер машины в серии. Но вот что меня смущает: у спарок четвертая и пятая цифры двузначные. Например, 8932006, 8931908 и т. д. Обычно 4-5 цифры означают серию, но я не могу предположить, что спарок было выпущено 20 серий.
  Т. е., обобщая. Вопрос по третьей цифре, что она означает и означает ли что-нибудь вообще? 
По зав. номеру спарок. Что означают 4-5 цифра зав. номера?
Кстати, все известные мне номера боевых имеют четвертой цифрой "0". Например, 28Р: 6960407, 6960504. 28ПП: 9970501, 9970302, 0970703 и т. д. Означает ли это, что больше 9 серий каждого типа боевых не строилось?

----------


## lindr

> Вопрос по зав. номерам ЯК-28-х. Номера у них четкие, 7-значные. По крайней мере те, что я знаю. И, казалось бы, там все просто, но для меня не очень. Первая цифра номера - это год выпуска. Вторая цифра всегда "9", это шифр завода. А что означает третья цифра, кто-нибудь знает? Далее идут 4 цифры, которые обычно означают серию и номер машины в серии. Но вот что меня смущает: у спарок четвертая и пятая цифры двузначные. Например, 8932006, 8931908 и т. д. Обычно 4-5 цифры означают серию, но я не могу предположить, что спарок было выпущено 20 серий.
>   Т. е., обобщая. Вопрос по третьей цифре, что она означает и означает ли что-нибудь вообще? 
> По зав. номеру спарок. Что означают 4-5 цифра зав. номера?
> Кстати, все известные мне номера боевых имеют четвертой цифрой "0". Например, 28Р: 6960407, 6960504. 28ПП: 9970501, 9970302, 0970703 и т. д. Означает ли это, что больше 9 серий каждого типа боевых не строилось?


все было написано в соответствующем топике

Расшифровка серийных номеров отечественных ЛА

Спарок было выпущено не менее 20-ти серий. По 5 машин в серии до 5-й серии, потом по 10.

ПП -11 серий, Б и Л вместе - 14 серий, И и РР - 17 серий, Р - 18 серий.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо. Эту ветку я видел, но не заглядывал в нее.
 И все же вопрос остается, а, может я чего-то и не понял. Мне известны зав. номера четырех спарок ЯК-28. Четвертая и пятая цифры - это 05, 18, 19 и 20. Я понимаю, что 05 - это одна, видимо, из первых спарок 5-й серии. Но 18, 19и 20 - это получается 18, 19 и 20 серии? 20 серий спарок? Это согласно Вашей версии расшифровки. Я с ней не спорю, я просто не понимаю вот этот момент.
0-9	9	3-Як-28У	00-99	01-99
Спарка с з.н. 2930505 - это понятно,  62 г. в, 5-я серия, 5-й самолет. Но 18, 19, 20? (есть спарка 8932006) В то время, как из известных мне 15 зав. номеров боевых 4-я цифра - только "0"!  Известны номера (2) "ПП" 71-го г. в., но они тоже 9 серии. Т. е., даже 10-й серии нет! Вот этого я понять не могу. Я реестры не веду и не собираюсь. Возможно, у меня просто огромный провал в знании зав. номеров и есть боевые с  большими номерами серий. А Вы можете что-то по этому поводу сказать?

----------


## FLOGGER

*lindr,* большое спасибо.

----------

